

Qualities of An Ideal Opportunity - bincsearch
http://blog.bincsearch.com/?p=379

======
bootload
_"... As a recruiter, I love dealing with candidates who are passionate about
their work and are in their profession for the right reasons ..."_

Close to spam but relates to this post
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=229160> by
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=DaniFong> which is a much better post to
read.

